# Hamburger aber Prüfung in SH



## XDrMGX (20. Juli 2009)

Hi,

ich hab mal ne frage bzgl. des Fischerreischeins.

Darf man als Hamburger den fischerreischein in einem anderen bundesland machen? Also ich möchte gerne den Fischerreischein nicht in Hamburg machen, sondern in Schlewigholstein, da er günstiger ist und die Kurse auch zu einem besseren Zeitpunkt für mich stattfinden.

Wenn es ginge, müsste ich dann meine Marken jedesmal in S-H holen oder könnte ich meine Marken einfach in Hamburg holen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Kistenmann (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hamburger aber Prüfung in SH*



XDrMGX schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hab mal ne frage bzgl. des Fischerreischeins.
> 
> ...


In Hamburg machst Du bei einem Kurs nicht den Fischereischein, sondern Du machst eine Fischereiprüfung, wo Du, bei bestehen, eine entsprechende Urkunde ausgehändigt bekommst.
Mit dieser Urkunde gehst Du dann in Hamburg zum Einwohnermeldeamt (Bürgeramt, Bezirksamt, Ortsamt...) und beantragst dort Deinen Fischereischein. |wavey:
Von daher kannst Du Deine Fischereiprüfung ablegen, wo Du möchtest. Den Fischereischein bekommst Du dann nur in dem Bundesland, in dem Du Deinen derzeitigen Hauptwohnsitz hast.


----------



## XDrMGX (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Hamburger aber Prüfung in SH*

boot sehr hilfreicher beitrag vno dir...


danke kistenmann für die antwort.


----------

